
How a Frozen Pizza Brand Became Norway’s Unofficial National Dish - tallanvor
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/frozen-pizza-national-dish-norway
======
tallanvor
Sadly I can't think of a single decent brand of frozen pizza in Norway. It is,
however, possible to get good pizza from a number of restaurants in Oslo
(probably in the other larger cities as well).

